# [OCR]Logiciel de reconnaissance optique de caractères

## Kevin57

Bonjour,

Je cherche un logiciel de reconnaissance optique de caractères (OCR) qui tourne sous Linux, si possible gratuit, et performant. Je sais que ça fait beaucoup mais bon... Il faudrait qu'il prenne en charge le français, l'allemand et l'anglais, et surtout qu'il gère les PDF. J'en ai bien trouvé une liste ici mais c'est difficile de savoir vraiment ce qu'ils valent, donc je me tourne vers vous au cas où ça vous parle. Merci d'avance!

Kevin

Edit : Je précise que je connais la commande pdftotext mais elle ne fonctionne que pour les certains PDF (je pense ceux qui sont issus de formats doc, par exemple), pas pour la majorité...

Edit2 : J'ai aussi essayé tesseract avec gImageReader mais le résultat n'est pas convainc, surtout s'il y a plusieurs colonnes ou ce genre de choses...

----------

